# Looking for Recommedations: Funny Chick Lit



## JGR (May 11, 2013)

Hi

I'm looking for recommendations of different authors to check out. I like Sophie Kinsella and I'm looking for more like her. Specifically I'm interested in light-hearted romantic comedies (emphasis more on the comedy). I'm especially interested in British authors and those who write in the 1st person like her. I've just come across Jane Costello, could anyone suggest anymore?

Thank you

Jenny


----------



## kabuzzle (Jun 3, 2013)

Ooh!  You should definitely try Sarah Mason, she's fantastic.  I've read all of her books and they actually give me the giggly-snorts in places.  Well worth reading.


----------



## JGR (May 11, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check her out.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I would recommend the Christie Craig "divorced & desperate" trilogy. Very funny I thought and very good. She's not British, but they are excellent.


----------



## kabuzzle (Jun 3, 2013)

There's always Chris Manby, too.  Not as hilariously funny as some, but the humour is in there!


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

R.L. Mathewson (Neighbor from hell series) 
Jill Shalvis (Lucky Harbor Series)
Heather Webber (Lucy Valentine Series)


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

kabuzzle said:


> Ooh! You should definitely try Sarah Mason, she's fantastic. I've read all of her books and they actually give me the giggly-snorts in places. Well worth reading.


Thanks for the tip. I'd been looking for something humorous and lighthearted. I'm going to go research. : )


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I just read my first book by Marian Keyes--she's Irish, not English, but she lived in London for quite some time.  I had never heard of her before, but her writing made me laugh out loud.  I read her most recent book, THE MYSTERY OF MERCY CLOSE, but I guess she has a whole series that tells the story of a whole Irish family (five sisters) and each book is a different sister's point of view.

It's always fun to find a writer who is new to me and whose writing seems fresh and funny.  

Long ago I really enjoyed BRIDGET JONES'S DIARY, which you've probably already read.

I also really loved I DON'T KNOW HOW SHE DOES IT by Allison Pearson.

Julia


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

I run an author interview series at my website, so I would like to recommend two of my interviewees who write chick lit, Valerie Laws and Louise Wise. Here are their interview links so you can find out about their books in their own words.

I have also hosted Barbara Silkstone and Cara Bertoia whose writing may be similar to your criteria. These are only a few of the many cool authors whom I have interviewed. Happy reading!

_links removed -- sorry, no self promotion in the Book corner, thanks -- Ann_


----------



## katydid71 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey guys, New to Kindle boards, if you are looking for funny chic kit I am reading a new serial called Suite Dubai.  The only bad thing is that it is published in installments so I am waiting for the next one . If you decide to read it, let me know what you think or if there are others like it.


----------



## JGR (May 11, 2013)

I posted this in several different places, so I thought I would post the complete list of suggestions in each one.  Here it is:

Memoir of a Private School Mom by Emma Powers
The Pigeon Pie Mystery by Julia Stewart
Unscripted by Natalie Aaron
Finding Lucas by Samantha Stroh Bailey
Breaking the Rules by Cat Lavoie
Rita Hayworth's Shoes by Francine LaSala
Yours Truly by Kirstie Greenwood
Bridget Jones' Diary by Helen Fielding
Simply Devine by Wendy Holden
Bad Heir Day by Wendy Holden
What Alice Forgot by Liane Moriarty
I Don't Know How She Does It by Allison Pearson

Series:
Divorced & Desperate by Christie Craig
Neighbor From Hell by R L Mathewson
Lucky Harbor by Jill Shalvis
Lucy Valentine by Heather Webber
Suite Dubai by Callista Fox

Anything by Talli Roland, Michelle Gorman, Marian Keyes, Emily Giffin, Jane Green, Sarah Pekkanen, Sarah Mason, Chris Manby, Valerie Laws, Louise Wise, Barbara Silkstone, Cara Bertoia.

Recommended by the authors themselves:
The Marrying Kind by Ken O'Neill
A State of Jane by Meredith Schorr
Just Friends with Benefits by Meredith Schorr
Operation: Date Escape by Lindsey Brookes
This Could Have Been Our Song! by Danielle-Claude Ngontang Mba
Skinny Girl by Carla Sarett
Antidote to Infidelity by Karla Hall
Trouble at Toff Towers by Louisa Toff
Psycho-Mommy by Mira Harlon
No Strings Attached by Joanne Rawson
Unexpected Blind Date by Joanne Rawson


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Results from Literature Map are always interesting - if not always accurate. 

http://literature-map.com/sophie+kinsella.html


----------



## katydid71 (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow! I'd never heard of literature map.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

If you like the Brits and don't mind classics there is always Jane Austen. I find her characters and interactions with each other to be hilarious even 200 years after her books were written. And her female characters all support each other or vie with each other in the pursuit of men!

Another author to check out that isn't obviously chick lit is Gail Carson Levine. She writes more in the genre of fairy tale spoofs, but we all want to be Cinderella, don't we?! And again, there is either support or rivalry between her characters and she is hysterically funny!


----------



## Suzie-G (Jul 28, 2013)

I love British chicklit books.  I recently read Sophie Kinsella's I've Got Your Number, although I'm not too sure that I liked the addition of footnotes in a novel, I found it quite distracting.  I'm hoping it's something she has tried and won't do again.

Lindsey Kelk is also one of my favourites.  I've not long finished her latest, About A Girl, which has left me with an overwhelming urge to visit Hawaii.  I can dream!

Also, Sheila Norton has done some fantastically funny novels, you really need to check them out.  Most of them are priced at just 77p so quite cheap for so much entertainment.

Suzie


----------



## JGR (May 11, 2013)

Lynda Renham keeps coming up as another one.  I'll also add 32 Going on Spinster by Becky Monson, which is very Kinsella-ish.


----------



## JGR (May 11, 2013)

Suzie-G said:


> I love British chicklit books. I recently read Sophie Kinsella's I've Got Your Number, although I'm not too sure that I liked the addition of footnotes in a novel, I found it quite distracting. I'm hoping it's something she has tried and won't do again.


Yes, I wasn't a fan of the footnotes. Even in the print version I skipped most of them and they would be utterly useless in the Kindle version. I did the book otherwise.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I know you asked about Chick Lit but have you tried Lad Lit? Matt Dunn is a British Author who writes some pretty funny stuff that are light romantic comedies from a decidedly male point of view. I suggest starting with Ex-Boyfriend's Handbook; this is the story of Eddie and what he does when he wakes up to find his long term girlfriend has left him after he let himself go to pot. I've read 3 or 4 of his books and they're all pretty funny stuff so if you want something that's a little outside the expected but still right there  try one of his ....


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

Holly Denham's _Holly's Inbox_ cracked me up. She's very Kinsella-esque.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Just as a reminder, self promotion is not permitted outside of the Book Bazaar.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

kabuzzle said:


> There's always Chris Manby, too. Not as hilariously funny as some, but the humour is in there!


She's one of my favourites too


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> I know you asked about Chick Lit but have you tried Lad Lit? Matt Dunn is a British Author who writes some pretty funny stuff that are light romantic comedies from a decidedly male point of view. I suggest starting with Ex-Boyfriend's Handbook; this is the story of Eddie and what he does when he wakes up to find his long term girlfriend has left him after he let himself go to pot. I've read 3 or 4 of his books and they're all pretty funny stuff so if you want something that's a little outside the expected but still right there  try one of his ....


Matt Dunn is seriously funny too


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm a great lover of the genre but one seems to have read it all at some point. 
I think Plum Sykes might be something, if you haven't tried her yet.
Bergdorf Blondes most of all.

Something I also enjoyed quite a lot although it's not a novel but highly entertaining in a chick lit kind of way: How to walk in High Heels by Camilla Morton


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

British author Talli Roland is fantastic. I've read all of her books and really enjoyed each of them.

http://www.talliroland.com/#!


----------

